# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Не самые радужные последствия нового джейлбрейка

## SDA

Как только немного улеглось удивление насчет столь необычного метода прошивки iДевайсов http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/75819 , у многих рационально мыслящих читателей сайта возникли большие опасения насчет долговечности использованной «дыры» в безопасности. И не на ровном месте.

Судите сами. Что происходит, когда вы проводите по слайдеру Jailbreak Me? Здесь задействована не просто огромная брешь в Safari, позволяющая загружать сторонний код. Все требуемые данные, касающиеся джейлбрейка, телефон выкачивает самостоятельно со стороннего сервера. iPhone, на котором не было никакого стороннего ПО, пропускает, по сути, вредоносный код через браузер.

Конечно, мы с вами радуемся по поводу столь удобной и простой реализации джейлбрейка. Однако теперь, помимо нас, новому джейлбрейку ох как рады хакеры. Применение найденной дыре найти проще простого — вы просто заходите на какой-нибудь сайт, и ваш смартфон Apple в фоновом режиме передает злоумышленникам все имеющиеся в нем личные данные — заметки, пароли, смски, что угодно. Уже не так радостно, правда? И самое интересное, что в группе риска — все телефоны, а не только те, что были «освобождены» владельцами.

Что делать в этом случае Apple? Со стопроцентной вероятностью можете ожидать очень скорого выхода новой прошивки, в которой имеющаяся дыра будет закрыта наглухо. Впервые в Купертино столкнулись с реальной угрозой для всех имеющихся на рынке аппаратов, и ответ Apple не будет мягким. Или вы все еще думаете, что они позволят делать вот так:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOfB...layer_embedded

http://www.iphones.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- лишний раз подтверждает, что не существует неуязвимых систем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

